# Netflix - First Comes Love - worth a watch



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Stumbled across a documentary film on Netflix tonight called First Comes Love, about a 41 year old woman documenting her journey to become a single mother.

It's very good, well worth a watch if you have Netflix.

Xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I actually stumbled across it last night too, very good and very interesting! Her father's response resonated with me a lot with some of my family's reactions unfortunately


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

I was really shocked when he told her to get an abortion!!!!

But then look how he was after the baby was born. He agreed it was a good decision after all, even with their difficult relationship.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh I know!!! I thought he was joking at first (although a very bad joke!) and I laughed. Then it was obvious that he was serious...it must have been so hard for her to keep any kind of relationship with him after that.


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

You can get a 5 day free Netflix pass. Now I just have to pick a few days when I can take full advantage of it.


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation.  Will have a look at that. x


----------

